# Wow a serious collection



## kreika (Jan 18, 2017)

Saw an interesting muscle bike on Craig's and this was picture #9. The very cool owner said once upon a time he was a Caber. Darn no prewar stuff.....the search continues.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice collection of everything, I'll take the Bronco.


----------



## kreika (Jan 25, 2017)

Nomad ain't to shabby either.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

kreika said:


> Nomad ain't to shabby either.



Looks like a '57 Ford 2dr wagon, no?


----------



## mike j (Jan 25, 2017)

I think you're right on that, but it does have that Nomad look to it ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

kreika said:


> Nomad ain't to shabby either.






mike j said:


> I think you're right on that, but it does have that Nomad look to it ?



Congratulations...You're both on my IGNORE list


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks like a wholelotofstuff I have no interest in, but what great space...like a "man cavern" instead of a man cave.
Chris


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jan 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Congratulations...You're both on my IGNORE list




How bout all them  Colson Muscle bikes hanging on the wall!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> How bout all them  Colson Muscle bikes hanging on the wall!




You're next!


----------



## kreika (Jan 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Congratulations...You're both on my IGNORE list



Cmon Mike it was a far away look. Me very sorry long time.


----------



## kreika (Jan 25, 2017)

57 Ford Wagon ain't to shabby either.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice looking 57 Ranch Wagon. My first car that I bought before I had a drivers license was a 1957 Ranch Wagon Del Rio. Nomads were selling for three times the price so I settled for a Ford. Wish I could've kept it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Nice looking 57 Ranch Wagon. My first car that I bought before I had a drivers license was a 1957 Ranch Wagon Del Rio. Nomads were selling for three times the price so I settled for a Ford. Wish I could've kept it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 414677 View attachment 414678



If you _had been_ on my ignore list, I'd take you off for this sweet post!


----------



## kreika (Jan 25, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Nice looking 57 Ranch Wagon. My first car that I bought before I had a drivers license was a 1957 Ranch Wagon Del Rio. Nomads were selling for three times the price so I settled for a Ford. Wish I could've kept it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 414677 View attachment 414678



I like that first pic with no bumper. Kick azz gasser look.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jan 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You're next!




The funny thing is the Ford wagon probably has a LS1 in it!


fordmike65 said:


> You're next!



The funny thing is, the Ford wagon probably has an LS1 in it!


----------



## phantom (Jan 26, 2017)

Very nice stuff...what city Craig's List ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> The funny thing is, the Ford wagon probably has an LS1 in it!




Keep diggin your grave buddy...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 26, 2017)

This car is an exact match to my very first car.......that's probably where the color of my Hawthorne came from....


----------

